# طريقة عمل المحركات النفاثة من الألف الى الياء بالصور



## diver002 (20 سبتمبر 2009)

فى البداية احب انوة انو فية عدد كبير من المحركات النفاثة و هذة عينة منها ولكن كل المحركات تعمل بنفس الفكرة 






الصورة الأولى وهى عبارة عن مقطع للمحرك النفاث نبدا من الشمال عند دوران المحرك عن طريق ضغط هواء داخلة من تانك هواء بضغط عالى يبدا المحرك فى الدوران ثم يقوم بسحب الهواء بشفرات الأولى للكمبروسر وبعد كما ترين فى الصورة الضاغط يضغط الهواء الى داخل غرفة الأحتراق وفى غرفة الأحتراق يتم ضغط جاز ابيض او ما يسمى بالكيروسين مسخن من قبل و ينتشر مع الضغط ويخلط بالهواء ثم يقوم مشعلة للنار مثل بوجية محرك السيارة ثم يحدث الأنفجارالداخلى فى غرفة الأحتراق فيتمدد الهواء المحترق بضغط شديد نحو تربينة العادم الموصولة بنفس التربينات الأمامية ملحوظة (( التربينات الأمامية اى الكمبوسر و الخلفية مثبتين على عمود ادارة واحد من الحديد العالى الصلابة و يلفون فى نفس الأتجاة )) بعمود المحرك تم تلف فى نفس الأتجاة بقوة اعلى مع خروج العادم فيتم التسارع فى المحرك و الكمبروسر او الضاغط بدورة يلف اسرع لأنة يستمد قوتة من تربينة العادم الخلفية ثم يدور المحرك و لزيادة قوتة نقوم بفتح صمام الجاز اكثر لأضافة كمية جاز اكبر فيتم احتراق اكبر و ضغط اعلى من فتحة خروج العادم و هذا المكان فى اقصى يمين الصورة فتندفع الطائرة عكس خروج العادم المندفع بقوة عالية جدا تقاس بالطن ازاحة حسب قدرة المحرك و سعتة و اتمنة ان اكون شرحت الموضوع بطريقة مبسطة و لكم جزيل الشكر 
و هذة صورة اخرى عن انواع المحركات 





و هذة صورة توضيحية اخرى لطريقة عمل المحرك





وهذة صورة اخرى توضح توصيل التيربينات على نفس العمود تربينة الضاغط او الكمبروسر و تربينة الخارج او العادم 






اتمنى الموضوع يعجبكو و شكرا


----------



## عثرة (20 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليم 
والله شرح وافى ورائع جدا شكرا لمجهودك الكبير


----------



## osame (5 أكتوبر 2009)

شکرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## نمران (7 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نسور العراق (8 أكتوبر 2009)

_السلام عليكم _
_شكرا على الموضوع الجميل وجزاك الله خير _


----------



## Securitysuite (13 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ehab7 (14 أكتوبر 2009)

رائع جدا يا بــاش مهندس...
ارجو اعطائى فكــره عن الصواريخ
وشكــرا


----------



## 0yaz9 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## اسامة القاسى (18 أكتوبر 2009)

شرح بسيط ومميز لفكره عمل المحرك ولكن عندى اضافه بسيطه بعد اذنك " ان بدايه تشغيل المحرك تكون من وحده مساعدةauxillary unit


----------



## ابوشوق77 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (29 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شرح مبسط وجميل .. بارك الله فيك.
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## ايهاب المهندس1 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات الجيدة... وارجوا المزيد


----------



## diver002 (14 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا*

شكرا للجميع:20:


----------



## المهندس مصطفى عوض (15 أبريل 2011)

انت بتتمنى ان الموضوع يعجبنا 
ازاى ميعجبناش و انت اللى كاتبه
شكرا اخى الكريم على الطرح الرائع


----------



## الــــجــــو كــر (6 يونيو 2011)

الله ينور يا برنس وربنا ينفعك بما علمك


----------



## محمدالقبالي (20 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم على الشرح الرائع والمبسط


----------



## فراس الجابري (20 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ونتمى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## KAKI007 (21 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك و جعل بكل حرف صدقة الى 700 ضعف باذن الله


----------



## diver002 (8 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا للجميع :20:


----------



## king555 (20 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر اخي العزيز


----------



## العراقي المبدع (21 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م_حيدر سامي علم (22 أغسطس 2011)

حبيبي العراقي المبدع طبعا عاشت أيدك 
في الطائرة 5 انواع من المحركات 
انت شرحت 3 
و الباقي و المروحي الذي يعتبر هو اقدم نوعpropller
و ram jet engineالمحرك الضغطي
و أخيرا المحرك البدائي الترددي
و أود ان اكون قد وضحت ما اريد توضيحه
م_حيدر سامي علم


----------



## سعد العماري (26 أغسطس 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (27 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي والله انه شرح وافي وجميل وصور توضيحيه غايه في البراعه , احسنت وجزاك الله :20:خير
​


----------



## brand (10 سبتمبر 2011)

شرح بسيط و مفيد جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## MastaMinds (11 سبتمبر 2011)

م_حيدر سامي علم قال:


> حبيبي العراقي المبدع طبعا عاشت أيدك
> في الطائرة 5 انواع من المحركات
> انت شرحت 3
> و الباقي و المروحي الذي يعتبر هو اقدم نوعpropller
> ...



الشرح ممتاز و مفيد لكن أريد أن أضيف إلى كلام المهندس أنك شرحت Turbopropeller , Turbojet , Turbofan
و كلها تتبع لمحركات Gas Turbine Engines و أنواع المحركات هي
Reciprocating
Rocket 
Jet
Gas Turbine 

(لست متأكد إذا نسيت أحدها أم لا)
و المحرك النفاث هو في حد علمي Jet Engine و نوعاه Ram,Pulse

فقط أردنا التوضيح و شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## arestw (18 سبتمبر 2011)

احسنت على هذا الشرح القليل الوافي .






الصورة الأولى وهى عبارة عن مقطع للمحرك النفاث نبدا من الشمال عند دوران المحرك عن طريق ضغط هواء داخلة من تانك هواء بضغط عالى يبدا المحرك فى الدوران ثم يقوم بسحب الهواء بشفرات الأولى للكمبروسر وبعد كما ترين فى الصورة الضاغط يضغط الهواء الى داخل غرفة الأحتراق وفى غرفة الأحتراق يتم ضغط جاز ابيض او ما يسمى بالكيروسين مسخن من قبل و ينتشر مع الضغط ويخلط بالهواء ثم يقوم مشعلة للنار مثل بوجية محرك السيارة ثم يحدث الأنفجارالداخلى فى غرفة الأحتراق فيتمدد الهواء المحترق بضغط شديد نحو تربينة العادم الموصولة بنفس التربينات الأمامية ملحوظة (( التربينات الأمامية اى الكمبوسر و الخلفية مثبتين على عمود ادارة واحد من الحديد العالى الصلابة و يلفون فى نفس الأتجاة )) بعمود المحرك تم تلف فى نفس الأتجاة بقوة اعلى مع خروج العادم فيتم التسارع فى المحرك و الكمبروسر او الضاغط بدورة يلف اسرع لأنة يستمد قوتة من تربينة العادم الخلفية ثم يدور المحرك و لزيادة قوتة نقوم بفتح صمام الجاز اكثر لأضافة كمية جاز اكبر فيتم احتراق اكبر و ضغط اعلى من فتحة خروج العادم و هذا المكان فى اقصى يمين الصورة فتندفع الطائرة عكس خروج العادم المندفع بقوة عالية جدا تقاس بالطن ازاحة حسب قدرة المحرك و سعتة و اتمنة ان اكون شرحت الموضوع بطريقة مبسطة و لكم جزيل الشكر 
و هذة صورة اخرى عن انواع المحركات 





و هذة صورة توضيحية اخرى لطريقة عمل المحرك





وهذة صورة اخرى توضح توصيل التيربينات على نفس العمود تربينة الضاغط او الكمبروسر و تربينة الخارج او العادم 






اتمنى الموضوع يعجبكو و شكرا [/QUOTE]


----------



## mustafa49 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

​


----------



## yasir altaay (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شرح جميل للموضوع . . . جزاك الله خير


----------



## saad_srs (17 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م_حيدر سامي علم (9 ديسمبر 2011)

طلب مصادر و بحوث تخص صيـــــــانة محرك الطائرة بانواعه ((للمختصين فقـــــــــــط)))


----------



## نصر مصطفى (8 يونيو 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ممكن حضرتك تشرح لى بصوره اسهل كيفية عمل المحرك 
النفاث البدائى ولكم جزيل الشكر 
نصر مصطفى ابو المجد​


----------



## Osman salah (18 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## Mustafa 86 (19 يوليو 2013)

جميل جدا


----------



## طائطة (31 أغسطس 2013)

أإسـ عٍ ـد الله أإأوٍقـآتَكُـم بكُـل خَ ـيرٍ


----------

